# Stationed at Dyess AFB Tx Looking for gamers



## rszymczak (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello all,

Stationed at Dyess AFB and notice a extreme lack of gaming resources here...  Meet a few people that play  D&D around Abilene Texas but still a bit small to really get a campaign going sadly.

So if anyone has a group or is looking for a group wouldnt mind meeting up and getting something going.  Can contact me at rszymczak79@aol.com


----------



## Thazmuden (Oct 19, 2006)

Abilene has a thriving underground gaming community.  The main hang-out is the local game store, Software Asylum.  Just strike up a conversation, buy a couple of books, etc.  You should be gaming in no time.


----------



## Dr. Talos (May 13, 2007)

Wait more abilene gamers?  I just found this thread


----------



## wyldwabyt (May 21, 2007)

Thazmuden said:
			
		

> Abilene has a thriving underground gaming community.  The main hang-out is the local game store, Software Asylum.  Just strike up a conversation, buy a couple of books, etc.  You should be gaming in no time.




Ya heard about that place, however it is currently closed due to fire/flood or something to that nature.  No word on when that is going to be opening if ever again.

Have a small group but would like to expand past what we have currently.

Rob


----------

